# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [Entit-Association] Demande avis sur diffrentes relations avec entits

## hbx360

Bonjour,

J'ai un mcd que je suis en train de refaire et je me posais la question suivante quel tait la meilleurs 
relations-entits sur les 3 suivantes :

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Le bon modle conceptuel c'est celui qui correspond aux rgles de gestion, elles sont implicitement diffrentes pour chacun des 3 modles proposs.
Faute de rgles de gestion exprimes, on ne peut pas se prononcer.

----------


## hbx360

Ah d'accord.

Donc pour la premire : 

- Un modle de voiture peu contenir une ou plusieurs caractristiques et une caractristique peu tre contenu dans un ou plusieurs modles (ex : un modle peu avoir un nombre de place, un nombre de porte, ...).

- Une caractristique peu possder une et une seul valeur (ex : nombre de place : 4) et une valeur peu tre possdes par une ou plusieurs caractristiques (ex : 4 peu tre utilis par la caractristique nombre de places, nombre de portes ou puissance de la voiture ...)

Pour la deuxime :

- Un modle de voiture peu contenir une ou plusieurs valeurs de la caractristique de la voiture et une valeur de la caractristique peu tre contenu dans un ou plusieurs modles (ex : un modle peu avoir 4, 3, 3, ...). 

- Une valeur peu avoir une ou plusieurs caractristiques et une caractristique peu avoir une et une seul valeur (ex : 4 pour nombre de places, nombre de portes, ... ).

Pour la troisime :

- Un modle de voiture peu contenir une ou plusieurs caractristiques et une caractristique peu tre contenu dans un ou plusieurs modles. (ex : un modle  4 places, 3 portes, ...).

----------


## escartefigue

S'il s'agit d'avoir des proprits en nombre variable et dont les plages de valeurs sont galement variables, voyez ce que j'avais propos dans cet autre fil de discussion ici
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...s-nombre-type/
cf. rponse n7 et la suite  :;):

----------


## hbx360

Merci pour ta rponse mais je n'ai rien compris au lien que tu m'as pass, tant quand mme dbutant.

Donc si tu pouvais me dire ce qui serai le mieux entre les 3.

----------

